# Intêret du jailbreak Apple TV 2 ?



## guyom_62 (18 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Ayant actuellement un boitier multimédia couplé à deux disques dur externe 640 go, je me retrouve embêté à chaque fois que je souhaite lire un nouveau film téléchargé, je suis obligé de débrancher un disque externe, le brancher au pc, transférer le film, rebrancher le disque... Bref, c'est assez embêtant !

Je connais depuis quelques temps l'Apple TV mais je ne m'y étais pas intéressé et je dois dire que dans mon cas elle pourrait être forte intéressante.

Si j'ai bien compris son fonctionnement :

1°) Je la branche électriquement et je la relie à la TV en HDMI.
2°) Mon PC est connecté en Wifi/ethernet. Je peux donc, depuis l'Apple TV 2, lire mes films qui sont présent sur mon PC ?

J'ai bien compris le principe ?

J'ai également vu que l'Apple TV 2 était limitée à la lecture 720p mais il me semble que je jailbreak corrige cela, est-ce vrai ? Si cela l'est, la lecture d'un film 1080p d'environ 30 go pose un problème en streaming ?

Merci.


----------



## Shurikn (18 Mai 2011)

Une fois jailbreakée tu peux installer XBMC qui est un lecteur multimédia très connu du monde linux/unix. Il n'est pas très simple à apprivoiser mais très complet et fonctionnel.
Tu peux effectuer un scan de tes répertoires à chaque démarrage et il t'ajoute les nouveaux médias automatiquement avec les informations, pochettes, etc... C'est assez génial mais encore une fois faut passer du temps sur la config.

Les films en 1080p posent parfois problème du faite qu'il doit downscaler ton film en 720p et du coup ce n'est pas la bande passante qui bloque mais le PROC. Tu auras des lag de env. 30 sec toutes les 10 min... bref pas top! 

Faut que je retest des films en 1080 il me semblait que parfois ça passait sans problème tout le long du film.

++ §hu


----------



## guyom_62 (18 Mai 2011)

Merci pour la réponse 

C'est vraiment dommage si les films 1080p posent problème...

Si je la connecte en ethernet ça posera toujours des problèmes ?

Pour la lecture de film 720 p il n'y a pas de soucis ?


----------



## Shurikn (18 Mai 2011)

720p aucun soucis... et j'ai bien fait de t'expliquer ^^ c'est pas la bande passante qui pose problème mais l'activité du PROC qui ne suit pas! Il doit te downscaler ton film pour obtenir du 720p.

++ §hu


----------



## ubusky (18 Mai 2011)

Yop,

Est-ce qu'un utilisateur lambda peut différencier un film en 720p d'un film en 1080p? Je pense bien que si tu as un écran de 6 m, il y aura une différence, mais pour une utilisation standard?
Je sais que je pose cette question au mauvais endroit mais à la lecture du post, cela me titille...


----------



## Shurikn (18 Mai 2011)

Peut-être que certain puriste te diront que oui mais dans ce cas, il te faut un écran, un lecteur blueray, du câblage très haut de gamme et bien sur les originaux en 1080p natif! Et cela dépends aussi de la distance à laquelle tu te trouves de l'écran.

En bref si tu n'as pas un équipement très haut de gamme tu ne verras quasiment pas de différence.

Ce n'est pas comparable entre la différence d'un divx et 720p. 
Un .mkv en 720p sur l'apple TV est meilleur qu'un DVD par exemple.

Pour moi le 720p est amplement suffisant et je suis un pénible 
Gain notable en terme de place en plus!

++ §hu


----------



## guyom_62 (18 Mai 2011)

Excuse moi je n'ai pas fait attention...

J'ai un écran 152 cm et je n'ai que 2,5 m de recul, c'est pourquoi je visionne tout en 1080p mais bon, je pense que je ne verrais pas trop la différence entre le 720 et le 1080 

Donc un 720 p en mkv avec XBMC en streaming (wifi) passera sans soucis ? C'est vachement cool alors !

Je vais aller creuser du coté du navigateur internet 

Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h28 ----------

Je me permets de reposer une question : quels sont les principaux logiciels à avoir sur son Apple TV 2 ?

J'ai trouvé ce site mais j'aurais aimé savoir s'il y avait un site/forum qui regroupe les meilleurs applications car je suis un peu perdu entre le plex, Nitro, la possibilité d'installer des applications cydia...

Merci.


----------



## Shurikn (18 Mai 2011)

NitoTV et depuis la tu peux installer plusieurs appli dont XBMC.

720p en wifi tourne sans problèmes!

++ §hu


----------



## guyom_62 (18 Mai 2011)

Merci beaucoup !!!!


----------



## Shurikn (18 Mai 2011)

Je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit, je viens de matter Matrix en 1080p et je n'ai eu aucun lag pendant les 2h de film!!! Juste génial! Dans les options du lecteur on peut activer le post processing vidéo et du coup plus aucun lag! C'est la grande classe ce XBMC associé à l'AppleTV!

++ §hu


----------



## guyom_62 (18 Mai 2011)

Ah super ça ! Mais s'il downscale en 720p on revient à la qualité du 720p non ?

L'Apple TV peut accéder au disque dur si l'ordinateur est en veille ?


----------



## ubusky (18 Mai 2011)

guyom_62 a dit:


> Ah super ça ! Mais s'il downscale en 720p on revient à la qualité du 720p non ?
> 
> L'Apple TV peut accéder au disque dur si l'ordinateur est en veille ?



2X oui


----------



## guyom_62 (19 Mai 2011)

Mais l'ordinateur en veille le disque dur est en veille également non ?


----------



## Shurikn (19 Mai 2011)

Un ordi qui se met en veille c'est différent. Une véritable veille sous windows fonctionne comme ceci: tout ce qui se trouve en RAM est déchargé sur le/les DD. Lorsqu'on le "réanime" il charge les fichiers stocké sur le DD en RAM. 

Ensuite il y a deux veilles, la veille simple et la veille prolongée. La veille prolongée, l'ordi est éteint complètement (sauf carte réseau qui reste tjs alimentée pour la plus part des PC).

Mais je ne sais pas si tu peux sortir d'une veille un PC/Mac simplement en accédant à des shares sans utiliser du wol ou autre...

++ §hu


----------



## guyom_62 (19 Mai 2011)

D'accord ! Merci pour ces informations !


----------

